# MY15 Glacier White S Line



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

*MY15 S Line*

Just waiting for Dan Halen to upload the pics.


----------



## analytics51 (Feb 22, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL-

I have the same car (my interior is Chestnut Brown) and it just arrived in port this Morning. Congrats


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

nice


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Looking good. Nice FBSW! Wish we were getting that stateside.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I agree, love the flat-bottomed wheel. :thumbup:


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice! That glacier white is growing on me! :thumbup:


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Looking good :wave:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

davewg said:


> Looking good. Nice FBSW! Wish we were getting that stateside.


You can have one--you just have to either move to Canada and get a Progressive or Technik model A3 or just wait for the S3.


----------



## analytics51 (Feb 22, 2014)

*My experience with the FBSW......*

I really wanted the wheel on my new A-3 Prestige. The fact that it did not come with one only added to the desire.

Now that I've been driving an S4 loaner car from the dealer, I've changed my mind. Yes, it is something unusual, but frankly it's a pain when doing sharp turns. It does aid (a bit) when getting in and out, but its just not a bid deal for me. The Audi steering wheel is one of the nicest out there anyway. I think we should just appreciate what we have.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Is this a 1.8T or a 2.0T, judging from the single tailpipe 1.8T?


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

analytics51 said:


> I really wanted the wheel on my new A-3 Prestige. The fact that it did not come with one only added to the desire.
> 
> Now that I've been driving an S4 loaner car from the dealer, I've changed my mind. Yes, it is something unusual, but frankly it's a pain when doing sharp turns. It does aid (a bit) when getting in and out, but its just not a bid deal for me. The Audi steering wheel is one of the nicest out there anyway. I think we should just appreciate what we have.


The flat bottom helps when driving stick but we don't get a manual option do we?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

DaLeadBull said:


> Is this a 1.8T or a 2.0T, judging from the single tailpipe 1.8T?


It has a quattro badge so 2.0T.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

neat packaging trim. s-line and LED lights but no navigation. how Canadian of them.

nice car.


----------



## lotusrich (May 4, 2014)

*LED lights*

I would be interested in your opinion about how well the LED headlights work once you get a chance to drive at night. 
Another poster on a different thread wasn't impressed with them.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

mike3141 said:


> You can have one--you just have to either move to Canada and get a Progressive or Technik model A3 or just wait for the S3.


Yeah, getting my wife to move anywhere would be more of a challenge then getting her to green light an S3....

I'll probably wind up in a Prestige A3 when all is said and done. Bad enough I gotta wait another 18 months. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Mmmmmmm nice


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

DaLeadBull said:


> Is this a 1.8T or a 2.0T, judging from the single tailpipe 1.8T?


It is dual pipe (1 on each side) so it is 2.0T.

The 1.8T has twin pipe on 1 side.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Thanks all, its the 2.0 TFSI with quarto. I didn't opt for GPS as it would've been an additional $3000.
> LEDs headlamps at night are ok. My previous tsx with HIDs lit up signs a lot better as well it had a really sharp cut off line where as the cut off is a little jagged with these LEDs. The sides are lit up a lot more better when the LED fogs are on, I can see actually ditches a lot better. Unfortunately this was the only glacier white with Sline available at the time otherwise I would've just gotten the convenience package with the Sline trim. But overall this cars an awesome piece of machinery.


Nice car itr_1211!!

Thanks for hte LED review....I am glad I didn't order that with my S-line.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

congrats on your new car looks great. Any mods in the future?


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

That makes 2 poeple that aren't overly impressed with the LED headlights. That's very interesting. I wonder if these are the same LEDs that are used on the higher end models.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Don't be sorry, these are exactly the type of comments/reviews that people want!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Isn't the TSX widely regarded as the paragon of projector headlamps? I feel like the differences here may be due to the lack of a projector in the A3 LED headlamp rather than the type of light source.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Isn't the TSX widely regarded as the paragon of projector headlamps? I feel like the differences here may be due to the lack of a projector in the A3 LED headlamp rather than the type of light source.


I think its a general complaint with LED's, the BMW guys complain about the same thing. There isn't honestly much difference between xenons and LEDs in terms of light output.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Could you comment on the highbeam assist?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

itr_1211 said:


> Highbeams are superbright, but i havent really taken it on twisty roads. I'll update though when i do it take it on some windy roads


Cool :thumbup:. Could you also confirm power folding mirror, auto-tilt on reverse, headlight washers? I expect the A3 to have them but can't confirm from the informative Audi website. 

Finally saw one out in the wild yesterday, it's kinda tiny when compared to the traffic around which is not a bad thing. Can't wait to get mine, come on Audi, hurry up!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> I feel like the differences here may be due to the lack of a projector in the A3 LED headlamp rather than the type of light source.


I think this is probably it. :thumbup:


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> The really cool thing though i like about the LEDs is theres no seperate fog light housing. They've integrated everything into the LED headlamp and with the Sline bumper it looks way more agressive versus if they the fog lights were in the bumper.


I am in the other camp, but what I like about the full LED most is that the blinker light is integrated with the day-time running eye brow. It definitely looks cool.

So when I made my decision...I was like....hmm....there are pros and cons.............hmm.....so why would I spend 1050 more.......so then I just decided against it.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

itr_1211 said:


> Unfortunately we dont get power folding mirrors or auto tilt on reverse, not even on the teknik version (with nav) The US models however do.
> Headlight washers: havent had a chance to try them, I think the headlights have to be on, or highbeams?  then they'll activate. I'll have to read through the owners manual this weekend.
> 
> Yes, it is tiny, specially with the back seats and trunk (my only complaint). Its doable for long trips, maybe without rear passengers. For a daily driver its just perfect.


That's disappointing though both features are not that critical to me. I assume the rear view camera will be enough to gauge the distance from curb when parallel parking, handy but not a necessity. I like to park my car far away from the crowd anyways so folding mirrors or not matters very little.

Non compromising much Audi?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Unfortunately we dont get power folding mirrors or auto tilt on reverse, not even on the teknik version (with nav) The US models however do.
> Headlight washers: havent had a chance to try them, I think the headlights have to be on, or highbeams?  then they'll activate. I'll have to read through the owners manual this weekend.
> 
> Yes, it is tiny, specially with the back seats and trunk (my only complaint). Its doable for long trips, maybe without rear passengers. For a daily driver its just perfect.


The car is definitely nearly perfect...but there are some room for improvements....

1)....auto tilt on reverse for the CAD market.....
2)....bigger trunk..........


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

itr_1211 said:


> Isnt the blinker light also integrated with the DRLs with the non LED package?


Nope


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

How's the screen? Are you satisfied with the 5.8" screen?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Its still getting some use to. At times I close the screen down when i feel like seeing the entire windshield. Im just picky that way, otherwise no complaints :laugh:
> I think nav models get a bigger screen though.


The screen doesn't block vision right, no?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> No, actually its not that bad. And if you find its somewhat blocking vision, you can fold the screen down and look at the MMI on the cluster gauge


When I test drove, the screen never got in the way....I was just curious why you wouldn't want it up.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> I still like that clean look across the dash sometimes, I'm just picky that way
> 
> I'm just thankful its not like the CLA where they just tacked on the screen to the vents.


Yea, the CLA screen is just.....YUCK....:facepalm:


----------

